# Identify this catfish of mine (pics)



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello there I purchased this catfish a couple of days ago and the guy at the petstore didn't really haver any info to give me except that in about 3-4 years or so it'll grow to be 7-8 inches long. From the pics below, can anyone identify this catfish and maybe give me some more info about it? Thanks!


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas or info they can give me?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm not entirely sure, but it looks like a species of bullhead from the pictures.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like an Ameiurus serracanthus.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

So your telling me a pet store that sells tropical fish sold me a wild North American catfish?.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Ohh...good eye Gump.  That looks exactly like the pictures. 

piotrkol, I've seen Bullheads for sell in many chain stores. Its not uncommon for them to sell them.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Kristin. It may be illegal to sell natives depending on what state you live in.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I see, well I live in Wisconsin and have sometimes caught some brown/yellow bullhead while fishing. The face and body looks similar its just the colors that had me thrown off. Guess I'll have to move him to a bigger tank before he starts to get to big and starts eating my white clouds! :-x


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like a spotted bullhead. Should get around 9-10" max.


----------

